# Reindeer hack?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok so Walmart's got there Christmas yard decorations out, and I've been looking at there animated stuff, a couple of reindeer that move there heads up and down or side to side, and a tree who's colors and patterns can be controlled by remote.

Does anybody have examples of christmas deocration hacks of the items mentioned or possible something else readly available? The holiday season is coming and I need a project or two while I'm off work. 

My son wants to buy one of those hard plastic lighted santas and run a spear through him and put him in the yard....lol.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know if you'd call it a hack or not. But I've used the side-to-side reindeer as part of my haunt two years in a row. In 2006 I placed one in a tree with the head sticking out. Unplugged the lights so only the motor ran and threw a skeleton mask over it and covered the body in old black clothes. Made a great make-shift ghoul in the bushes.

However both my reindeer were smashed last Christmas by vandals. We were able to pick up a replacement reindeer just before Christmas. He filled in nicely for the animate ghoul head this Halloween - except this time I stuck it in my above ground grave instead of a tree.

As for the broken reindeers I was able to salvage the motors which I used for a FCG and a Grave Grabber. I found the speed was perfect for a FCG and the torque was fine as long as the ghost is light or uses a counter-weight. The Grave Grabber worked out pretty good too except I wish he moved a little faster.

One interesting property I found with the reindeer motors is that if you apply enough torque it reverses direction (which is pretty funny watching a FCG do this forward reverse then forward motion when it'd get stuck).

-TM


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dave the dead made an awesome werewolf out of one. I'm sure he'll chime in.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya the wolf is the way to go - it on my to do list


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Already have it on my list!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> Dave the dead made an awesome werewolf out of one. I'm sure he'll chime in.


sorry I didn't do a how to on this, but here's a few shots to give you the idea of what I did with my deer (scrounged from a dumpster )
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007037.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007038.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007051.jpg

and a short video of him in action....he was definitely a crowd pleaser this halloween,
evil dog from animated reindeer video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/cujovid


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That really is cool.


----------

